# Greetings from Camrose , not from Canmore



## Blue Wall (Jan 10, 2021)

I am retired again.  I was a member with the Edmonton Police Service and retired after 27 years.  That was 13 years ago and in between then and now I was a Lutheran Pastor for eight years.  I went from an incarceration mindset to embracing forgiveness and absolution.  I imagine this a Little different.  I loved machining in high school and did some welding while working on a farm.  I am in the process of finishing off a 40x64 shop on a farm an hour east of Edmonton.  I will in the next couple of years buy a lathe.  That being said I know very little about it.  I enjoy your forums and it is great to hear your stories which I can identify with being from the same area!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome!!

You must have some of your own stories to share


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 10, 2021)

I have lots.  Thanks.  My avatar is taken from a Police memorial.  I use it to honour all who have served.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 10, 2021)

So I assume you're not Dave from Canmore then

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 10, 2021)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> So I assume you're not Dave from Canmore then
> 
> Welcome from Calgary.


*mike from Canmore


----------



## Janger (Jan 10, 2021)

welcome. let's see your shop!


----------



## Sailor (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome Blue Wall. This is a good forum to get you enthused, the fellows are knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks Guys.  My shop is just framed.  Lots of work yet.  Hope to get lots done this summer.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Crosche (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Very interesting vocational choices you have made. This is a great group of people here and you should find lots of information and advice regarding all manner of machining and fabrication. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jan 11, 2021)

The member's here is very instructive you will learn a lot.


----------



## Blue Wall (Jan 11, 2021)

I have already


----------



## MW/MC (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello and welcome!!
Ya very interesting paths you have walked down thanks for your interest in the forum !
What kinds of equipment/ machine tools are you thinking of filling the shop with ? What are you hoping to build etc


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Vancouver Island! 
I’m a former Albertan, hailed most recently from Edmonton. Well, 16 years ago now. 
Sheesh. Time flies. 
Love to see pics of your shop as it progresses.


----------

